# Tôi đã chuẩn bị những đồ dùng gì cho đứa con so của mình?



## uyenlam (27/7/18)

*Để tiết kiệm thời gian và giảm áp lực cho các mẹ bầu, mình xin chia sẻ kinh nghiệm chuẩn bị đồ dùng cho trẻ sơ sinh trước khi vượt cạn của mình.*

Đối với các mẹ sinh con thứ thì việc chuẩn bị đồ dùng rất đơn giản, mẹ có thể sử dụng lại những món đồ của đứa con đầu. Còn các mẹ xin con so như mình thì lại khác, khoảng thời gian mang thai ngoài việc phải tập làm quen với những thay đổi khó hiểu của cơ thể, thì sau đó mình còn phải loay hoay đau đầu về vấn đề _“Nên chuẩn bị những đồ dùng gì cho trẻ sơ sinh?”_

Để tiết kiệm thời gian và giảm áp lực cho các mẹ bầu, mình xin chia sẻ kinh nghiệm chuẩn bị đồ dùng cho con trước khi vượt cạn của mình.

_

_
_Trước khi đi sinh chị em cần chuẩn bị đồ dùng cho bé một cách kỹ lưỡng_​*1. Thời gian cần chuẩn bị đồ dùng cho con*
Vì sinh con so và ở xa gia đình nên cũng không ai chia sẻ kinh nghiệm, tận tháng thứ 9 mình mới bắt đầu cùng ông xã chuẩn bị các loại đồ dùng cho con. Thời gian gấp gáp nên mình cũng không thể chuẩn bị kỹ càng, đến khi sinh mới phát hiện bị thiếu khá nhiều thứ.

Đồ đi sinh cho mẹ và bé thật ra không nhiều và khó nhớ, nhưng nếu mẹ không biết cách sắp xếp chúng thành từng nhóm riêng, thì thật sự khi nhìn vô danh sách sẽ bị rối mắt và hoang mang. Mẹ cũng không thể nhớ hết mọi thứ, dẫn đến khi chuẩn bị sẽ bị thiếu rất nhiều.

Thế nên, tốt nhất các mẹ nên bắt đầu chuẩn bị đồ cho bé vào tháng thứ 7, thứ 8 của thai kỳ. Ngoài ra, mẹ cũng nên chuẩn bị thêm giỏ đồ đi sinh của mình để phòng hờ tình trạng phải ở lại bệnh viện cả tuần.

*2. Những món đồ cần thiết cho đứa con so*

_

_
_Mẹ bầu nên chuẩn bị đồ cho con từ tháng thứ 7 để tránh gấp gáp dẫn đến thiếu sót_
​*Quần áo cho bé*
Đối với đồ sơ sinh cho bé, mẹ nên chọn loại làm bằng vải cotton 100% hoặc các loại vải chuyên dùng cho bé sơ sinh, thoáng mát, mềm mịn, thấm hút mồ hôi tốt để tránh gây bí bách và kích ứng làn da mỏng manh của bé.

Bé mới sinh đôi khi chỉ cần được quấn tã nên số lượng quần chuẩn bị cho bé có thể ít hơn số lượng áo nhé.

_

_
_Bộ Bodysuit Uala & Rogo với chất liệu vải sợi tre (Fiber Bamboo) an toàn cho bé_

_

_
_Áo buộc dây Happy với chất liệu vải sợi tre kết hợp sợi bạc hà cùng Organic Cotton mang đến sự thoải mái cho bé sơ sinh_
​*Tã/ miếng lót*
Một lời khuyên nhỏ cho các mẹ là dù con so hay con rạ thì mẹ cũng nên chuẩn bị mới các miếng lót cho bé sơ sinh để tránh vi khuẩn.

Để tránh tình trạng hăm tã, khó chịu cho bé sơ sinh thì các mẹ nên chọn loại tã/ miếng lót mềm mại, có nguồn gốc xuất xứ rõ ràng từ thương hiệu uy tín. Thời gian đầu mẹ nên sử dụng miếng lót cho bé, khoảng tháng thứ 2 mẹ có thể dùng tã cho bé vào ban đêm để không phải thức giấc thay miếng lót mỗi khi con tè.




_Nên chọn những miếng lót và tã mềm mại để không gây kích ứng cho bé_
​*Nón, vớ, khăn (khăn gạc tắm bé, khăn quấn, khăn sữa)*
Nón, vớ, khăn không chỉ đóng vai trò giữ ấm cho con mà còn bảo vệ những bộ phận non nớt của bé khỏi các tác động xấu của môi trường xung quanh, cũng như tránh tình trạng bé tự cào cấu vào mặt mình.

Về các món đồ như nón, vớ, khăn cho bé sơ sinh thì theo mình điều quan trọng nhất vẫn là chất liệu sản phẩm. Vì làn da bé sơ sinh vốn mỏng manh và dễ bị kích ứng nên các sản phẩm có nguồn gốc rõ ràng cũng như chất liệu an toàn chính là lựa chọn tối ưu.

Các mẹ nên lưu ý trước khi cho bé sử dụng nên lộn ngược mặt bên trong để cắt hết chỉ thừa. Vì có rất nhiều trường hợp bé sơ sinh bị hoại tử bàn tay vì vô tình để các ngón tay vướng vào các sợi chỉ thừa này đấy.

_

_
_Mẹ nên cắt chỉ thừa trong nón, vớ, khăn trước khi cho bé sử dụng_
​*Bình sữa*
Sở dĩ mình gợi ý cho các mẹ bình sữa là vì một số chị em sau khi sinh, sữa chưa về kịp nên cần chuẩn bị để con không quấy khóc mỗi khi đói.

Về bình sữa cho bé các mẹ có thể sử dụng 2 loại bình: bình sữa 50/60ml dùng cho bé uống nước hoặc bình 120ml dùng cho bé bú sữa.

Theo quan sát của mình trong 5 ngày nằm viện thì các thương hiệu bình sữa nổi tiếng và được các mẹ sử dụng nhiều nhất hiện nay là: Comotomo (Hàn Quốc), Pigeon (Nhật Bản), Philips Avent (Anh Quốc). Những loại này đều có núm vú mềm dẻo, mô phỏng ti mẹ nên các bé rất thích, chất liệu và kiểu dáng của bình cũng rất tốt và tiện dụng.

Điều quan trọng nhất khi chọn bình sữa cho bé sơ sinh là mẹ nên mua ở những cửa hàng uy tín, chất lượng, cam kết không giả nhái vì hiện nay trên thị trường xuất hiện rất nhiều bình sữa dỏm nhái theo 3 thương hiệu này.

_

_
_Mẹ nên chọn những loại bình sữa từ các thương hiệu nổi tiếng_
​*Máy hút sữa*
Thời gian đầu sau sinh mình khuyên các mẹ nên dùng máy hút sữa bằng tay vì mình đã dùng qua máy tự động và cảm thấy khá đau do ngực còn đang sưng. Đối với các mẹ có cơ địa tốt hơn thì có thể thoải mái sử dụng các loại máy bằng điện nhé.

Đối với máy hút sữa thì các mẹ trong hội bỉm sữa mà mình tham gia có đánh giá rất tốt với một số thương hiệu sau: Farlin (Đài Loan), Philips Avent (Anh Quốc), Medela (Thụy Sĩ), Unimom (Hàn Quốc). Những loại này đều có công nghệ cải tiến giúp các mẹ có cảm giác cực thoải mái khi sử dụng, không gây đau, nhức gì cho chị em cả.

Cùng giống như việc chọn bình sữa, khi chọn máy hút sữa các mẹ nên chọn các cửa hàng uy tín, chất lượng đảm bảo hàng chính hãng để an tâm khi sử dụng.

_

_
_Tùy vào cơ địa mà các mẹ có thể chọn máy hút sữa bằng tay hoặc bằng điện_
​*Một số món đồ khác*
Ngoài ra, các mẹ cũng nên chuẩn bị thêm một số thứ như:

Băng rốn (5 hộp).
Tăm bông (1 hộp).
Khăn giấy ướt (1 gói).
Gạc rơ lưỡi (1 hộp), phấn rôm (1 chai).
Kem chống hăm (1 chai).
Sữa tắm gội cho bé (1 chai).
Chậu tắm.
Dụng cụ cọ rửa bình sữa, nước súc bình sữa.
Ngoài chuẩn bị đồ cho con thì túi đồ đi sinh của mẹ cũng nên chuẩn bị một số thứ cơ bản như:

Băng vệ sinh (loại dành cho mẹ sau khi sinh)
Quần lót giấy/ quần lót chuyên dụng dành cho mẹ sau sinh.
Miếng lót thấm sữa.
Áo ngực cho bé bú.
Bông gòn vô trùng.
Dầu khuynh diệp.
Đồ dùng cá nhân: bàn chải, kem đánh răng, khăn mặt, khăn tắm, gương lược, cột tóc, sữa tắm, dầu gội đầu.




_Chuẩn bị cho con đừng quên chuẩn bị cho mẹ nhé_
​Trên đây là những đồ dùng cho trẻ sơ sinh và mẹ mà mình nghĩ các mẹ sinh con so cần chuẩn bị, một lời khuyên chân thành là các mẹ nên chuẩn bị trước chứ để “nước đến chân mới nhảy” như mình thì lại thiếu trước hụt sau, gia tăng lo lắng, không tốt cho sức khỏe của mẹ sau sinh đâu.
​_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

